# Mini Rex Doe 35 days pregnant



## Liddellsbunbuns (Sep 1, 2010)

I posted about this doe before, she is the one that miscarried 2 kits a week before her due date. We palpated her and there was still at least one more in her and alive. We waited and check (very gently) again at 31 days and baby was still moving around and we can see it moving when she lays on her side. It is now day 35 and still nothing, she has a nest built and ready to go and we can still see baby moving around and feel kicking when she is laying on her side. She is not a first time mom, but its her first time with us. If she doesnt have it by tomorrow should we call and take her to the vet? She is acting well, tired but well.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 1, 2010)

They can carry up to 36 days, good luck


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks I am just so nervous b/c of what happened to her before.


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (Sep 2, 2010)

I would take her to the vet, especially with her history. Though it has been known for some rabbits to carry up to 36 days, it's extremely dangerous and the longer you (and your doe) wait, the harder it's going to be for her to concieve.


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Sep 2, 2010)

I once had a doe that was 7 days late and had the babies perfectly fine, fur and all! so dont worry too much


----------



## sychak (Sep 2, 2010)

I just had a first timer mini rex doe deliver on day 35-36. Scared the crap out of me! Everything was fine though. 
But, I agree that with her history, I'd take your doe to a vet if you're sure on your dates. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 2, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Sep 3, 2010)

No babies and we dont feel that one in her anymore.  I dunno if she "took care of it" or what. I am sure it must have been the stress from moving to a new home since she was a successful mom before this.


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about your doe

Given her history, I think it would be best to not use her as a brood doe in the future. It's too risky for her and any potential litter.


----------



## Liddellsbunbuns (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats what my husband and I have been talking about. She will just be our loving pet.  Luckily we also have her niece and she has great body and fur, just got to wait until she is old enough.


----------

